# Occupational health clearance



## chiefmendez (Nov 27, 2015)

Can you please tell us what's this clearance and how do they do it ?!
Thanks


----------



## chiefmendez (Nov 27, 2015)

it's a health form that you fill it up
so any one knows what's this about ?


----------

